# Why does america fail at making movies?(sorry rant)



## p0l3r (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wanted to ask because compared to japanese and korean movies that actually try to make a epic story line and likeable characters. 99 Percent of the time we get rehashed movies with a "secret agent framed spy". Or some stupid ass date movie comedy thats been done million times.

Its like all america cares about is trying to make movies flashy as possible with as much action scenes as possible.(Most of the time the previews shows all the good scenes in the movie.) 

So many movies I have been too where there was terrible acting, cheesy lines, and actions scenes with lame plot. You rarely go to a movie nowdays and leave thinking that was amazing show.

Whats really funny is when they created the movie with convicts fighting each other on the island saying "The Most Orignal movie EVAR!!!@!@#" Hey genious ever heard of battle royal?..


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Because we like spending money on big exPLOSIONS.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Excuse me?

Hollywood is by far the largest and most successful movie making industry in the world.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

I think he/she is talking about the quality of the films. Not how finacially successful they are.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you seen Inception and movies of the like? Ummm, The Prestige also.

Makes you think. Makes you wonder. And the action just adds like a cherry on top.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 19, 2010)

Korean and Japanease films are just as saturated with lame garbage as hollywood.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not even gonna write a big essay explaining why you're wrong.  You're fucking retarded and that's that.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I think he/she is talking about the quality of the films. Not how finacially successful they are.



Doesn't make a difference, due to the quantity and length of time Hollywood has been putting out, it has more total quality movies than Bollywood or any other country's movies combined.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> Korean and Japanease films are just as saturated with lame garbage as hollywood.



This, it's true with all forms of entertainment



OP is just generalizing Hollywood.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Just wanted to ask because compared to japanese and korean movies that actually try to make a epic story line and likeable characters.



yeah, ok, whatever you say kid...


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

I find it funny that he asks this a few days after Inception came out.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Just wanted to ask because compared to japanese and korean movies that actually try to make a epic story line and likeable characters.




Do you live in Japan or Korea? Because if you don't, chances are the reason you heard about a certain Japanese or Korean movies was because they're exceptionally good, at least by the local standards.

I've seen my fair share of Hollywood, Hong Kong and Japanese movies (not much of a fan of Korean movies), and I'd say Hollywood films have by far the best average quality out of the three.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Did someone really just say America fails at making movies?

Really?

_Really?_


----------



## blue berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you want to know who fails at making movies?

Australia. A lot of the time they don't even HAVE the proper equipment for shot the friggin' scene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, the only reason you think that is because you're watching the good Asian movies. The bad Asian movies are quite unwatchable. The bad ones usually dont even get distributed over here.

I'd much rather watch any crap Uwe Boll puts out over "Visitor Q" again. Yuck.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 19, 2010)

The lack of quality films is a worldwide problem. If any, it could be more noticeable in the USA due to, well, they just made more quantity. 

But on the other side, if they make 600 movies, lets say there is 25-30 of a high, or at least, a more than decent amount of quality. Now, on Spain, for example, where I live and I can tell how shit is in here, if we make 100 movies, there will be just 7-8 of that same quality.

The more you produce, the more garbage you get but also the more quality production too.

Look at anime, theres ttons of new anime every frickin month and theres is ton of generic crap but also theres a lot of superb series now and then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 19, 2010)

wow OP is so ignorant lol


----------



## PopePopo (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I think he/she is talking about the quality of the films. Not how finacially successful they are.



Screw quality mang. Action scenes, boobs, big explosions and B-Hollywood humour ftw !


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2010)

OP needs .


----------



## mootz (Jul 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I'm not even gonna write a big essay explaining why you're wrong.  You're fucking retarded and that's that.



this pretty much sums it up


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Hollywood is by far the *largest* and most successful movie making industry in the world.



Bollywood makes a ton more movies than Hollywood.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2010)

lol, i bet the op has only watched the really highly rated asian movies and is thinking that all their movies are that good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Most of the top 50 movies of all time are actually American.

My top list (according to Criticker) consists of a lot of Japanese movies though.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

OP just came back from watching The Last Airbender, that's the only way anyone could feel that way.


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2010)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Bollywood makes a ton more movies than Hollywood.



If you're talking about putting out per year then maybe, I'd have to look it up.  If you're talking about they've already surpassed Hollywood for movies made lol no.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Japanese and Korean films are inspired by American films, BTW.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gfZnWVoqZ8[/YOUTUBE]

Does this look like shit to you?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2010)

are you blind or stupid?, most of the best movie are made in the USA.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gfZnWVoqZ8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Does this look like shit to you?



300? Really? There are tons more American films that are better than _300_.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2010)

I was listing it as an example...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't worry, strongarm, Chee is a girl. You can't expect much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

As an example that American films are good? 300 is incredibly mediocre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

It was obviously the first movie with any quality level he could think of. Don't hate, Chee. Don't be a snobby hater. :taichou


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

I like being snobby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

I like seeing nude women.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol, let me guess, he went and watched all the very best Asian films and saw all the mediocre shiz that often comes out of Hollywood...


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like seeing nude women.



We have that in common.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> As an example that American films are good? 300 is incredibly mediocre.



Mediocre, perhaps. 

Awesome, you better believe it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 19, 2010)

People who mention Inception and Prestige are forgetting that the director to those films is British


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> People who mention Inception and Prestige are forgetting that the director to those films is British



Half British.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> People who mention Inception and Prestige are forgetting that the director to those films is British


It's still an American film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

lol, guys, leave the OP alone. He's not a troll, he's just mistaken.

The U.S is full of overblown, big budgeted movies that fail to reach their potential. "The Last Airbender", which I didn't even mind, cost 150,000,000. With that kind of money, they best be making decent films. So naturally, he has a low opinion of American cinma 
While he's obviously seeing the best movies of Asia. He's mistaken in his presumption that the Asian movies are better, but that's no reason to hate on the guy.


----------



## Darc (Jul 19, 2010)

Flashy action packed movies are awesome, America does it the best, Predators was a recent one I loved.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 19, 2010)

Erm, Hollywood is the best and the biggest in the world. They make top notch movies, how can they be fail? :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2010)

First thing that popped into my head after reading the TC's post.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2010)

That movie always cracks me up


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> People who mention Inception and Prestige are forgetting that the director to those films is British


I know you're being facetious, but that doesn't matter in the least.

They are Hollywood movies.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 20, 2010)

Fail thread is fail.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 20, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> First thing that popped into my head after reading the TC's post.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2010)

@ The OP watching "Oldboy" and "Battle Royale" then "Get Smart" and "The Spy Next Door" and making this thread.

The American movie scene is one of the best in the world, hell it is the best in the world.


----------



## Munak (Jul 20, 2010)

They only fail big. That doesn't mean everything they made is fail.

Fuck, I can't even name one Asian film I remember.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Asia also has the same amount of crap movies. It's just that only the good ones would probably get distribution in the Western world/have someone bothering to sub it.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't really see how a country's movies can be so generalized. All countries make both good and bad films.

Movies are also based on what the public wants. If something sells well, they will make more movies that are similar most likely.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 21, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Just wanted to ask because compared to japanese and korean movies that actually try to make a epic story line and likeable characters.



I lol'd :rofl 

Good one.

Oh wait you were serious


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2010)

You're right, that is a downright sorry rant.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Just wanted to ask because compared to japanese and korean movies that actually try to make a epic story line and likeable characters. 99 Percent of the time we get rehashed movies with a "secret agent framed spy". Or some stupid ass date movie comedy thats been done million times.
> 
> Its like all america cares about is trying to make movies flashy as possible with as much action scenes as possible.(Most of the time the previews shows all the good scenes in the movie.)
> 
> ...



I'm debating on whether you're trollin' or if you're actually retarded. I find it hard for someone to pretend to be this dumb. Maybe you're so die hard weeaboo. Whatever it is, please take a little time to think out your posts as my mind can only take so much raw, unfiltered stupidity.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2010)

Only Asian movie I've watched that I genuinely liked was Moon Child.

And when other countries make movies like "A Serbian Film", along with some of the absolutely ridiculous/out there/zany shit that say, JAPAN produces, I'm more inclined to stick with American movies.

But even having said all that, I can admit; America has produced its share of shit movies.  The same can be said of every movie producing country in the world though so this thread is kinda moot, no?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm agreeing with Chee about 300, and I'm a male. 300 had some really well-done action scenes and it was entertaining, but there are a ton of better examples of good American films.

As for the OP, those views are sorely misguided. While I have enjoyed both American and Asian films, saying that Amreica is inferor or doesn't make good movies is just ignorant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2010)

"300" is an example of style as substance. It comes down to if you're cool with that.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Aug 18, 2010)

OP is totally right. America didn't have the greatest directors like Stanley Kubrick, Orson Welles, Quentin Tarantino, Wes Anderson, Michael Curtiz, Elia Kazan,Francis Ford Copolla, Martin Scorseese, and Alfred Hitchcock. Oh wait yeah they did...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

you forgot christopher nolan and joss whedon you bastard.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo-gGes6qig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 18, 2010)

Not true. Look at christopher nolan, he is becoming to be the best director!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2010)

Pixar

Now shut up


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 18, 2010)

Man, I really hope your just not talking about summer block busters when you say America makes crap. Cause I'll tell you right now some of the best movies in the world come from good 'ol US. Now you might be able to complain that movies aren't at the highest level at the moment but that's a world wide problem, now a days you'll be lucky to have 10 good movies come out in the same year.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

nightmarebegins said:


> Not true. Look at christopher nolan, he is becoming to be the best director!



He's from the UK . . .


----------



## The Potential (Aug 18, 2010)

I have seen alot of good american made films. I don't really understannd where your comimg from. Sure you get crap movies from time to time, don't go see them and try and find a good one. There are alot out there. Trust me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> He's from the UK . . .



He's Anglo-American (more Anglo since he grew up there and went to university in London).

But movies aren't a solo project. He's British but the hundred of other people who work on his films from script writers, technicians, actors, cameramen, the musicians... most of them will be American.

And most importantly, the money and the studios are American.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2010)

Nolan is British, lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

oh, Hollywood is in Britannia now? lol i didn't know they moved!


----------



## Spica (Aug 18, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Just wanted to ask because compared to japanese and korean movies that actually try to make a epic story line and likeable characters.



Weaboo. 

I find Japanese and Korean characters to be very unlikeable. Except for Ichigo and Momoko from you-should-know-where, wapanese.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2010)

Korea makes good movies. Oldboy for example is damn amazing.

Outside of some animated movies, Japan sucks. They fail acting forever.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2010)

Spica said:


> Weaboo.
> 
> I find Japanese and Korean characters to be very unlikeable. Except for Ichigo and Momoko from you-should-know-where, wapanese.


----------



## olaf (Aug 18, 2010)

OP = weeboo

I felt like saying it once isn't enough


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol.

This fucker has obviously has not watched much films. He must be only watching these shitty horror movies nowadays.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 18, 2010)

America has John Carpenter.

So the OP fails.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 19, 2010)

There's a documentary that attempts to answer this called: .

Basically, they ask a number of successful hollywood script writers this question.  A lot of them offer excellent answers.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Aug 19, 2010)

nightmarebegins said:


> Not true. Look at christopher nolan, he is becoming to be the best director!



No he's not, he's nowhere close. I know it's all opinion and I'll be hated by the forum but I just have to say it.



mystictrunks said:


> He's from the UK . . .



So is Hitchcock but I can't name a movie I've seen directed by him that was made in Britain.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

In my personal opinion I understand where you're coming from. Most american films I watch kinda leave me feeling eh, and then when I watch some film from another country. It's usually really good and I'm surprised.

The only time I enjoy american films is when they're indie. 

But that's from my personal opinion.

I'm sorta surprised everyone's raging against the guy, sure it's a generalization but this is the first time I've ever heard people say the opposite of what he's saying. lol

edit; also he could be thinking of more recent times like the last ten years for example. America has had some great directors/visionaries, and has a few now.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 19, 2010)

Johnny Rotten said:


> No he's not, he's nowhere close. I know it's all opinion and I'll be hated by the forum but I just have to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> So is Hitchcock but I can't name a movie I've seen directed by him that was made in Britain.



You've never seen _The 39 Steps_? It's one of his best movies!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

Killartist said:


> In my personal opinion I understand where you're coming from. Most american films I watch kinda leave me feeling eh, and then when I watch some film from another country. It's usually really good and I'm surprised.
> 
> The only time I enjoy american films is when they're indie.
> 
> ...



well because if you actually watch movies pretty actively you know it's incredibly false.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> well because if you actually watch movies pretty actively you know it's incredibly false.



Exactly.

One could argue that the mainstream big time producers fail at making movies. But to say that America in general fails at making movies is just plain unintelligent.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

I spent a better part of two years doing nothing but watching films at one point in my life; therefore I could care less if you think I'm unintelligent for thinking America isn't the best in the business. And I certainly don't apologize.

I also find it funny that you assume that I don't actively watch movies either.  Generalizing thread, has generalizing repliers. Good Job.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> America has John Carpenter.
> 
> So the OP fails.



John Carpenter hasn't made a good movie since "In the Mouth of Madness".


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 19, 2010)

OP you did now see this now did you:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLKVdmsqgtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 19, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> First thing that popped into my head after reading the TC's post.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> John Carpenter hasn't made a good movie since "In the Mouth of Madness".


You didn't like John Carpenter's Vampires?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You didn't like John Carpenter's Vampires?



Oh yeah. The movie is mediocre, but James Woods was awesome. It was okay I guess.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

Killartist said:


> I spent a better part of two years doing nothing but watching films at one point in my life; therefore I could care less if you think I'm unintelligent for thinking America isn't the best in the business. And I certainly don't apologize.
> 
> I also find it funny that you assume that I don't actively watch movies either.  Generalizing thread, has generalizing repliers. Good Job.



No one here is saying America is the best, I'm certainly not, but to generally assume that America just makes bad films, that's pretty daft statement.


----------



## Judas (Aug 20, 2010)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 20, 2010)

some of these trailers are fucking epic!!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 20, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> OP you did now see this now did you:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLKVdmsqgtQ[/YOUTUBE]



this is the greatest film ever.

OP should stop being a weaboo.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Aug 20, 2010)

Lamb said:


> You've never seen _The 39 Steps_? It's one of his best movies!



Well I'm not an expert on him and I certainly will look into it. Thank you for the suggestion good sir.



Killartist said:


> I spent a better part of two years doing nothing but watching films at one point in my life; therefore I could care less if you think I'm unintelligent for thinking America isn't the best in the business. And I certainly don't apologize.
> 
> I also find it funny that you assume that I don't actively watch movies either.  Generalizing thread, has generalizing repliers. Good Job.



Thinking America isn't the business is different from assuming all American films suck which is what the OP is saying. So obviously we're going to assume you haven't seen too many films if you completely agree with the ignorant OP.



MartialHorror said:


> John Carpenter hasn't made a good movie since "In the Mouth of Madness".



So? Doesn't make him less of a director. Orson Welles made some of the worst movies of all time and yet also made "Citizen Kane" and "Touch of Evil".


----------

